# Past and Current Hair Styles or Trends



## Keesha

Over the years we have all seen different styles come and go. 
What are some styles you’ve liked and ones you haven’t?

At the current moment coloured hair is trending and I rather like it. 


These days coloured hair is getting accepted by both male and female from children to senior citizens.
Its no longer considered just for the eccentric but for everyone. 

I personally like a bit of colour . This picture looks more like a wig but Shalimar and I were discussing beehive hairdos.


----------



## Keesha

Remember the beehive?
Yay or nay?


----------



## Keesha

A touch of colour can look nice on some women. 
Its not for everyone


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

When I was in my late teens and also working I styled my hair into a French twist. It looked nice when I want out  in the evening and during the day with my nurses cap. I never teased my hair or colored it. These days I wack it off myself.


----------



## jujube

I had a "curly 'fro" for a while.  I have to snicker when I look at my old pictures.


----------



## C'est Moi

I liked my "shag" back in the 70s.


----------



## Keesha

C'est Moi said:


> I liked my "shag" back in the 70s.


I had a shag in the ‘70’s also. Before going to high school my mom talked me into getting my hair cut into a shag and it suited me . I sported the look for about 6 years. I’ll post pictures of the shag later.


----------



## oldman

I liked it when my girlfriend in high school “teased” her hair. She always had a can of hairspray in her pocketbook. Sometimes, she would spray her hair in my car and it looked like a fog inside. I think they were called “hair-hoppers.”


----------



## RadishRose

I loved my shag. No pics, tho'


----------



## RadishRose

The Flip


----------



## Bee

Shag has a completely different meaning in the UK.


----------



## CeeCee

RadishRose said:


> The Flip



I had a flip in HS but not for very long.  Nothing I did would make it last all day, it always flopped.


----------



## hollydolly

Currently in the UK..the fashion for young women is to colour their hair grey...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Mostly it's styled a a Bob like this one... and because they're young and their hair is healthy and not dried out as it does as we get older ..it looks really good


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> Currently in the UK..the fashion for young women is to colour their hair grey...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly it's styled a a Bob like this one... and because they're young and their hair is healthy and not dried out as it does as we get older ..it looks really good


It's in style here now, too~  Not my cup o tea but looks good on some~:sentimental:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## JustBonee

I love this look which seems popular now ...  a chopped, messy bob.


----------



## Keesha

Oh how lovely. We got our Beauty Section. 
Thank you!  :thankyou: 
This is awesome. :clap:


----------



## Keesha

CeeCee said:


> I had a flip in HS but not for very long.  Nothing I did would make it last all day, it always flopped.


The flip that flopped . :laugh:


----------



## Keesha

hollydolly said:


> Currently in the UK..the fashion for young women is to colour their hair grey...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly it's styled a a Bob like this one... and because they're young and their hair is healthy and not dried out as it does as we get older ..it looks really good



This is the current style for any country that follows trends and fashion and I agree with holly that it can look very nice on young healthy hair. It’s more of a mauve - silver, than silver-silver but can be quite striking


----------



## jujube

RadishRose said:


> The Flip



OMG, you could put my face in there and I'd swear that was my picture! I used to lay empty orange juice cans in my flip to keep it down and out until I walked out the door.


----------



## RadishRose

Bonnie said:


> I love this look which seems popular now ...  a chopped, messy bob.



I would love this, but my hair is too curly. One humid day and... "sproinggg"


----------



## Colleen

RadishRose said:


> I would love this, but my hair is too curly. One humid day and... "sproinggg"



I have "wavy" hair and would love to have it "au naturale" but it flops after a few hours...and I live in a very dry climate. This style is cute but who's got hair like this at our age?  I graduated in 1964 but I never wore those big hairdos.


----------



## jujube

For proms, we'd go to the local beauty school for a french twist or beehive. If you washed your hair and came in in curlers, they'd do a combout and style for a dollar. The deluxe wash and style was two dollars.

There would be enough hair spray on you for your head to survive a direct nuclear hit. We'd wrap our heads in toilet paper and sleep practically sitting up to make it last for a few days (y'know.....gotta get full value out of those two dollars.) I can remember lifting the "dents" out with a rat-tail comb.


----------



## fmdog44

Proof only that women are much more vain than men. Phyllis Diller had the best hair and clothes. Why not a thread on shoe styles?


----------



## C'est Moi

My '70s shag.   nthego:


----------



## Keesha

C'est Moi said:


> My '70s shag.   nthego:
> 
> View attachment 65173


Oh my! We really had the same hairstyle. 
I will find a picture today. That’s the exact same look I had and I was brunette too. 
Wow. With my hair I have cowlicks everywhere and am curly so it didn’t quite sit the same but close enough.


----------



## Keesha

Ok here’s me at 13 years old with my hair layered and thinned out into the ‘shag.’
I truly loved this haircut and wore it for about 4 or 5 years.


----------



## C'est Moi

I don't see the pics, Keesha...??


----------



## Keesha




----------



## C'est Moi

Awwww, so cute!!


----------



## Beccaboo

Bouffant Hair


----------



## Keesha

Thanks. I was a young looking 13 year old compared to kids these days but it’s the same style as yours. We just have different texture.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Keesha said:


> Remember the beehive?
> Yay or nay?
> View attachment 65093



You mean like this??


----------



## Keesha

Beccaboo said:


> View attachment 65251Bouffant Hair


So Cool ! :clap:


----------



## Keesha

Mrs. Robinson said:


> You mean like this??



That’s awesome. What a crazy good hairstyle. :thumbsup:


----------



## chic

I loved her hair and tried to style mine the same way.


----------



## RadishRose

Keesha said:


> Thanks. I was a young looking 13 year old compared to kids these days but it’s the same style as yours. We just have different texture.


I missed this pic of you before... how cute!!


----------



## Keesha

RadishRose said:


> I missed this pic of you before... how cute!!


Thank you RaddishRose


----------



## Lc jones

Keesha said:


> Remember the beehive?
> Yay or nay?
> View attachment 65093


That’s a nay!


----------



## RadishRose

Lc jones said:


> That’s a nay!


That a yea!

That's Dolly Parton.


----------



## Olivia

The following is a photo of me about at about 29 years old. I would sometimes wear my hair this way. Never needed a perm, just washed my hair and let it dry without blow drying or anything. Just fluffed it up. So easy, but not something I ever kept up with.

This last Windows update really messed me up. I go to the folder where that picture is and nothing shows up. But when I look at that folder the pictures are there. I don't know what to think.

Edit: I had to paste that photo to my desktop and then manually drag it to that post . Weird.


----------



## Olivia




----------



## Keesha

You look so cute Olivia  with a Sally Fields vibe.


----------



## Olivia

Thank you, Keesha.


----------



## Lc jones

RadishRose said:


> That a yea!
> 
> That's Dolly Parton.


I love Dolly but I sure as heck didn’t like her hair LOL


----------



## Patio Life

I never wanted to mess with my hair. Put it in curlers once - awful experience. Fortunately for me it was the time of the hippies, so I ignored my hair and was very happy. Once I went to work I found a way to wear my hair that was simple and easy to do, just pull the front back into a small pony tail. 
Me in 2015.


----------



## Keesha

You have beautiful  hair Patio Life. 
That style really suites you.


----------



## Patio Life

Keesha said:


> You have beautiful  hair Patio Life.
> That style really suites you.


Thank you.


----------



## StarSong

Keesha said:


> A touch of colour can look nice on some women.
> Its not for everyone
> 
> View attachment 65094


I so agree with you on this,* Keesha*. The older one is, the finer the line between playful and garish.

I've worn a modified shag for decades.  Layered all the way around, a bit shorter on top, longer in the back. 
The style suits my wavy-to-curly hair and my low patience with fussing with it.

*Patio*, I love your hair. (Don't all curlies envy the gals with straight hair?)


----------



## Keesha

StarSong said:


> I so agree with you on this,* Keesha*. The older one is, the finer the line between playful and garish.
> 
> I've worn a modified shag for decades.  Layered all the way around, a bit shorter on top, longer in the back.
> The style suits my wavy-to-curly hair and my low patience with fussing with it.
> 
> *Patio*, I love your hair. (Don't all curlies envy the gals with straight hair?)


Your hair really suites you Starsong plus you compliment your husband so nicely. 

I viewed Patios Life’s hair as  wavy; maybe  a 2a in hair texture whereas you and I would be more 2c or even 3a.


----------



## Keesha

Wavy / curly Hair Texture Chart


----------



## StarSong

Keesha said:


> Wavy / curly Hair Texture Chart
> View attachment 74918


You're probably correct about Patio.  To me, hair like hers is close enough to straight to evoke a little envy.  

I'm loving this chart!
None of my hair is 1 or 2A.  It naturally ranges between 2C and 3A, though I can blow dry my bangs to 2A and the front to 2B range.  If it's raining or I'm visiting a high humidity part of the world my hair shifts one or two categories to the right.


----------



## Keesha

StarSong said:


> You're probably correct about Patio.  To me, hair like hers is close enough to straight to evoke a little envy.
> 
> I'm loving this chart!
> None of my hair is 1 or 2A.  It naturally ranges between 2C and 3A, though I can blow dry my bangs to 2A and the front to 2B range.  If it's raining or I'm visiting a high humidity part of the world my hair shifts one or two categories to the right.



That’s the range I thought you’d be in. 
Do you know i didn’t really know how to care for my curls until my mid 50’s. Now I pamper my curls, especially the day of washing. 

I can also blow dry my hair to 2B waves which I did often but now I usually let it air dry to enhance them. 

Oddly enough the first few inches of my hair hasn’t much curl so when I wore it short most of my curl was gone. 

My niece has exceptionally beautiful curly hair.


----------



## StarSong

Keesha said:


> That’s the range I thought you’d be in.
> Do you know i didn’t really know how to care for my curls until my mid 50’s. Now I pamper my curls, especially the day of washing.
> 
> I can also blow dry my hair to 2B waves which I did often but now I usually let it air dry to enhance them.
> 
> Oddly enough the first few inches of my hair hasn’t much curl so when I wore it short most of my curl was gone.
> 
> My niece has exceptionally beautiful curly hair.


I mostly fought my hair until I hit my 40s at which point I found a very good stylist who worked with my hair instead of against it.


----------

